# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Նարդու ակումբներ և մրցաշարեր Երևանում

## armatura

Երևանում կա՞ն արդյոք նարդու ակումբներ ու պարբերական մրցաշարեր։ 

Հ․Գ․  Խոսքը բնականաբար թաղի "բեսեդկայի" լեվելի մասին չԷ ))

----------

